# File details...



## Leadfingers (Apr 26, 2012)

I was looking at the file details on an old picture I took. Note the "max aperture" of 3.625....what does that mean?


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 26, 2012)

That's the maximum aperture of the lens, which is the same no matter what aperture you shoot at.
f/3.625 is a calculation, it will probably get rounded to f/3.5 of f/3.7 by the camera...


----------

